# Hot Tuna bite in PV - Video, report, and photos



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Angler report Larry Haynes. 
For years I've had the dream of catching a 200+lb Cow, but never dreamed that I would catch a 200+ lber and a 300+ lber in the same trip!

My wife, son Eric, and I fished with Captain Steve Torres and Crew Freddy and Javier on the Ana Maria 


Day 1

Met Capt and crew at the lighthouse at 0600, did the meet and greet thing, got food, fuel, bait and on our way. Hit the rock, made bait rather quickly and lines in the water just as fast as the bait was coming in.

About 0920, and raining like heck, the first bite was on. Our son Eric was in the driver's seat and it was "game on" for the next hour on a 200+ pound Blue. After that, things went cold for a couple hours when the next bite was on. The battle didn't last long, because the hook either pulled, or the fish spit it out. I just know that it had some real shoulders on it. A bit later we bagged a 75 lb yellow fin and things went quite again....Capt Steve said, the bit will turn back on about 1 p.m., so we just cooled our heels and trolled around to see what we could pick up. Like clock work, at 1:04 the next bite was on.....then off.....a bit later....another.....and then off.....then another......Dang it. We then plowed the water for a few hours when the next bit was on. While fighting this fish, a school of big tuna were jumping all around the boat - it was crazy cool seeing 50-100lbers jumping all around me, while fighting the first dream fish. 1 hour later, a 200+ lb cow lay on the deck and I was about 10lbs lighter from sweating.

Day 2

Same as day 1....greatings, bait, fuel and back to the rock. Wife was up first this day....0900-ish she lock's up with a nice bull doroado. After a decent fight, she bagged the bull and was ready for more. After a lul in the action....Our son reeled in a really nice Wahoo. A little while later, Capt Steve tells Freddy, who just caught a big skippy, to put it on the down-rigger at about 100 ft. Approximately 30 minutes after setting the bait at 100 ft, the big one hit - I've never seen a fish take so much line, so fast. The reel was at the Spectra in a flash. The fight was on....and on.....and on....1 1/2 hours later, the 300 lber was brought on the boat and I was exhausted. 

Day one....200+ lb Blue, 75lb yellow fin, and a 200+ lb Cow

Day two....Bull Dorado, a nice wahoo, and a 300+ lb Cow

Larry Haynes, 









Ana Maria Saturday and Sunday report with Video.
Saturday day 1
8 Yellowfin tunas 2 big ones, the Ana Maria reached El Banco about 8 am and it was wide open the tuna’s were boiling the guys caugh 6 smaller tunas early in morning and 2 big girls in the afternoon after 1pm.










Sunday day 2
We hit the Bank about 9 am lots of boats but no bait and no bite heard on the radio lots of captains were having the same problem so We decided to troll lures. About an hour of trolling at the bank and there was a big splash behind the boat a nice blue Marlin not hooked just leaping behind the boat it seriously almost jumped aboard it had to be running from something this thing was going nuts one of the craziest things I’ve ever seen I wish I had it on film.
The bite was very slow at the Bank nothing like the day before and still no bait so we decided to go back to Corbetena and maybe pick something up on the way, about ½ hr later we had our first bite a small mahi mahi, about 20 minutes after that a We reeled in a nice Sailfish and released, 30 minutes after the Sailfish We reached Corbetena lots of bait we caught 4 baits finally and started trolling, about 4:30PM in afternoon we got a big bite a giant tuna to finish off the day.



















Even on a slow day in Puerto Vallarta 1 Mahi mahi, 1 Sailfish, and 1 big Tuna.
Enjoy the video.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice pics and video. Congrats!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

how far off shore were you


----------

